# Re: 07' 25hp 4stroke mercury question



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have converted two 18 HP tillers to remote and won't do another one. It is just too much time and money. If you know how to do it yourself maybe you would be happy with the conversion. The 18s are a 2 cylinder version of the 3 cylinder 25. It cranks out a lot of power to be called a 25 by the way. The Jap engines are given their horsepower ratings by salesmen and not engineers.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

As Frank said, the tiller conversion alone is expensive and the electric start is probably even moreso.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked into this when I had mine and the best $$ I found for just the starter conversion was $500 something. 

If you must have those features, sell the motor and buy a new one. 

-T


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

If i wanted to order parts where is the best online parts house or partshouse in south florida?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I order Mercury parts from Boats.net they are located in Lake Placid, Fl.  They have the best prices I have found (with in $2 or $3 at least if not cheaper) and very good customer support.  In fact, I just ordered parts Tuesday evening for my next project and they shipped today.

Only down side is if an item is back ordered it can take a while to ship.  Just call them and they can check inventory or if back ordered how long it will take.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks gramps


----------

